#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Verletzung bei  Harnröhrenabstrich >

## Marc35041

Hallo,
am Dienstag hatte ich aufgrund einer Harnröhrenentzündung einen Harnröhrenabstrich.
Bei diesem Abstrich hat der Urologe die Schleimhaut im hinteren Teil angekratzt, was dazu führte, dass 2 Tage lang nach dem sehr schmerzhaften Wasserlassen noch Blut hinterher kam. Seit gestern Abend und 4 Toilettengängen habe ich kein Blut mehr gesehen, jedoch brennt es noch sehr stark.
Mein Urologe ist leider seit Mittwoch auf einer Tagung und erst Montag wieder in der Praxis.
Ich wollte mal fragen, wie lange so ein Heilprozess nach einer Verletzung in der Harnröhre dauert?
Täglich trinke ich 2 Liter Schachtelhalmtee und 1 Liter Wasser. Dazu nehme ich gegen die Schmerzen Novalgin Tropfen.
Ich wäre Ihnen über eine Antwort sehr dankbar.

----------


## hanni

Hallo Marc35041 
Da hattest Du aber Pech. Erst mal Gute Besserung. Gerade Schleimhaut, die man nicht Abdecken kann, dauert der Heilungsprozess länger. Es ist aber von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich. So 5-14 Tage wüerde Ich sagen. 
Warst Du mit dem Problem bei einem Vertretungs Urulogen von Ihm oder im Krankenhaus bei der Urologischen Ambulanz. 
Soweit Blut im Spiel ist, sollte es sich ein Arzt Anschauen. Hast Du starke Schmerzen? Wasser lassen funktioniert? 
Gute Besserung 
Lg hanni

----------


## Marc35041

Hallo Hanni 
Danke! 
Ich war direkt in der Nacht von Dienstag auf Mittwoch bei uns im Krankenhaus in der dortigen urologischen Poliklinik als Notfall. Die Schmerzen, gerade beim Wasserlassen, waren nicht auszuhalten. Als ob man Glassplitter pinkeln würde.
Musste als erstes eine Urinprobe abgeben, was die Hölle war. Darin wurde eine kleine Menge roter Blutkörperchen gefunden. Hab dem Arzt aber auch gesagt, dass hauptsächlich nach dem Wasserlassen noch 2-3 Blutstropfen so aus der Harnröhre kommen. Er hat dann die Eichel mit Alkohol gereinigt, die Blase per Ultraschall angeschaut und Installagel(Lidocain) vorne reingespritzt, was ein wenig betäubte.
Er sagte, ich solle viel trinken, verschrieb mir Novalgin Tropfen und gab mir noch 2 Spritzen von diesem Installagel mit, damit ich es mir vorne selbst reinspritzen kann, wenn es nicht mehr auszuhalten ist. 
Heute, 3 Tage danach, kommt bislang kein Blut mehr und es ist sind auch nicht mehr höllische Schmerzen, eher ein starkes Brennen. Der erste Toilettengang am Tag ist der Schmerzhafteste, danach wird es durch das ständige Trinken erträglicher.
Wasserlassen funktioniert ganz gut. Der Strahl ist auch recht fest, aber ich lasse mir dennoch viel Zeit, da ich Angst habe, ein zu fester Strahl könnte die Wunde hinten in der Harnröhre wieder aufbrechen. 
Jetzt hoffe ich, dass das Brennen bald weggeht und das beim Abstrich Bakterien gefunden werden (Urin war nämlich negativ), damit sich der Gang durch die Hölle wenigstens gelohnt hat.  
Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort! 
Lg Marc

----------


## hanni

Hallo Marc  
Das ist ja großer mist. Hört sich aber gut an, was der Urologe in der Ambulanz gemacht hat. Dann trink mal fleissig weiter, das ist gut, wenn es gespüllt wird. Must noch etwas durchhalten, dann wird es aufhören, ja dann drück Ich dir die Daumen, wegen den Bakterien 
Schönes Wochende 
Lg hanni

----------


## Marc35041

Danke, wünsche dir auch ein schönes Wochenende. 
Lg Marc

----------

